# Kauai Resorts Info



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2012)

We are going to Hawaii in the fall of 2013 and staying in Kauai for one week. I have some questions about the layout of the units and the amenities. We will have five adults, two couples and a single. We are looking to be able to cook a fair bit in the unit or at outside gas grills.

From my research, this is what I have been able to gather so far about the three resorts.

*Kauai Beach Club: *The second bedroom has two queen beds and there is a Murphy bed in the living room. Does the Murphy bed exist in the 2BR floor plans like it does in the 1BRs? This is probably the best layout for five adults. However, I think because these are hotel conversation, the kitchens are limited. Is there an oven and/or full size refrigerator? This would be very important with us doing a trip to Costco to stock up on food for the week. What about the gas grills at the resort, I see barbecue grills on the resort map, but are these charcoal?

*Waiohai:* Only a king bed in the second bedroom with a sofa bed in the living room and second bedroom. This is probably the least ideal from a sleeping perspective. I really don't want someone to have to sleep on a sofa bed if they can avoid it. There is a full kitchen which would make cooking/food storage easy. I am guessing there is easy access to gas grills?

*Kauai Lagoons: *I can't find a floor-plan on-line for this resort, so I am not sure how the second bedroom is laid out. Full kitchen makes cooking easy, what about the grill situation around the resort? The resort map shows "Outdoor Grilling Facilities".

At Grande Vista there are both gas grills and charcoal grills, so I want to verify what is actually available at each resort.

As for which resort we have the best chance for an exchange? We will be offering up a 2BR Orlando week. I am thinking that Kauai Beach Club or Waiohai will be the resorts we would have the best chance at a successful match? Is Kauai Lagoons a possibility with so much of it owned by the DC trust? Anyone successful getting a match to Kauai Lagoons through II.


----------



## pipet (May 5, 2012)

*Kauai Beach Club: *

I think there are two 2BR configurations; at least 1 2BR plan has the Murphy.  Limited kitchen here as you suspected - smaller fridge, dishwasher, microwave.  Unless it's something *very* new, they don't have ovens.  There are some threads about a remodel, but I am pretty sure that ovens weren't included.  They have some gas grills, but they are not as abundant.  The smaller fridge may be the most difficult thing to overcome since you can manage a lot of cooking on the grill but a teeny fridge isn't Costco friendly.  Someone will need to speak up who has been there more recently (it's been a long while for me).  

*Waiohai:* 

Several gas grills available. I do a good bit of grilling & the crowds always seem manageable.  You are correct; someone would get stuck on a sofabed.  I've only put kids on them so can't speak much to their comfort, but I have low expectations out of any sofa bed.

*Kauai Lagoons: *

Floor plan: https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/images/resorts/kn/floorplans/floorplan_2br_2ba.jpg

I haven't stayed there yet, so I can't comment other than providing a link.  It looks like you would run into the sofa bed issue at Lagoons as well, unless you are able to get lucky & obtain a 3br?  Fall is a slower travel time, so maybe it's possible.  This would certainly keep everyone in comfort + give you the kitchen.  

Unless you can get lucky with a 3br, it seems you have to choose kitchen vs. Murphy (with the caveat of another possible 2BR config at KBC).  The grounds & pool at Kauai Beach Club are awesome, plus there are real restaurants onsite + hotel services.  The more laid back Waiohai will give you the kitchen & IMO a primo beach area if your group likes snorkeling.

I may have just totally missed stuff (always busy looking at the ocean or smelling the plumerias) - but I only remember gas grills - no charcoal.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It looks like it will come down to a decision between beds for everyone or a full kitchen.

We are also staying a week on the Big Island, we will have access to a full kitchen at HGVC Waikoloa. Not sure of the grill situation there. We were thinking of eating out most meals on one of the two islands and cooking in most meals on the other. We thought that perhaps the choice of restaurants were better on the Big Island and eating out options would be better. We thought it may then be better to eat in most meals on Kauai.

Does this sound good or are there some good dining options on Kauai? Perhaps eating in on the Big Island is a better option since we won't have to choose between beds and a kitchen on at Waikoloa.


----------



## Bee (May 5, 2012)

We own at Kauai Beach Club and were there last summer, after the refurbishment. All units have the limited kitchen with a small refrigerator and no oven. The two bedroom units also has a small refrigerator in the guest bedroom. Some guest bedrooms have two double beds and some have king beds. All two bedrooms have Murphy beds in the living room. 

There are no Charcoal grills; there all gas. The grills are located in front of the Kahili building.

Bee


----------



## wvacations (May 5, 2012)

I have stayed at Kauai Lagoons. Very large villas and top of the line appliances. They are Sub Zero brand. We had a 3 BR and all BR's have king Beds. There was a sofa bed in the living room. Very large balcony that is very nice looking over the ocean. Only problem with Kauai Lagoons we found is that that pool is VERY small and a quick count showed only 60 chairs. When we were there last October the third building was not even open and the pool was CROWDED. Also no beach access, it sits up on a bluff looking over the golf course and the ocean. No food or bar on the property and from the looks of things, no room to add either of them later. Also the bugs at night. I had to run to the market place and buy a can of Off just to finish cooking diner!

To get beach access and restaurants and bars, you can walk or take the shuttle to Kauai Beach Club. Easy walk, about a mile, and an elevator ride down the bluff to the Beach Club.

Kauai Beach club lacks the full kitchens, and from what I saw very limited grills. However, it has the nicest pool of the 3 Marriott’s and great beach if you like calm water. Cabana rentals range from $25 to $50 per day depending on type and location. You can book in advance, even by phone before you arrive. We like the beach front cabanas at $50 per day. They told us that you have to be staying there to rent their cabanas. We stayed at Beach Club for 3 nights before Lagoons.

We drove over and looked at Waiohai and it is very nice, but there are a lot of villas that could have REALLY bad views. We asked to see a villa, and what they showed us was an ocean view villa, but you had to look way past the parking lot to see the ocean. There are villas that would see NOTHING but parking lot. The beach looked very small and appeared to have quite a few rocks. Nice bars and food by the pool.

Beautiful Island and the drive to the "Hawaii Grand Canyon" is well worth it. Go early as it is usually raining in the afternoon up in the mountains.


----------



## pipet (May 6, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> are there some good dining options on Kauai?



I think there are plenty of dining options on Kauai.  Off-hand, Roy's (usually very good) & the Beach House (romantic & scenic) are very close to the Waiohai. Gaylord's also isn't too far, and Duke's @ the Kauai Beach Club is decent as well, and that's just off the top of my head for southern locations only.   There are also plenty of cheaper/casual offerings like Puka Dog.  I could easily eat out every night, but my budget would complain & I love cooking with local fish (available @ Costco & fish markets) & using tropical fruits in my meals/sauces.  I also am required to eat a lot of poke when I visit Hawaii.



wvacations said:


> There are villas that would see NOTHING but parking lot. The beach looked very small and appeared to have quite a few rocks. Nice bars and food by the pool.



Some of the Ocean View Villas are bad. No doubt about it.  You need binoculars and a long neck to see the ocean in some.  Marriott was way too generous with the "ocean view" category.  The old documents call the island views 'anything without full ocean views' but the wording was changed to 'anything without ocean views.'  As a mild consolation, some of the island view rooms are quite pretty.  As a Marriott owner, you *probably* wouldn't get the worst view (the famous hale 4 parking lot vista).

As for the beach, it isn't the largest beach & can get crowded during peak times.  It is more crowded in my experience than at Kauai Beach Club.  That being said, it's not nearly as bad as some popular SoCal or Florida beaches for the crowds.  There are some areas where you can swim & avoid the rocks, but the rocky parts are also what makes it lovely for snorkeling (water shoes are also a plus).  I've seen everything from sea turtles, the state fish, eels, butterfly-type fish, rainbow looking fish, etc, right there @ Poipu.

The Hawaii forums might also be helpful in the restaurant dept.


----------



## GregT (May 6, 2012)

Dioxide,

It may be worth posting on the starwood board too, because WPORV bulk deposits in those months and you may get a 2BR.  Good luck!


----------



## BocaBoy (May 6, 2012)

We have stayed at all 3 Kauai properties.  We used to own at Waiohai.  For what it is worth, I think the order of preference is clear:  Kauai Lagoons is far and away the best choice (perhaps in the entire Marriott system), and Waiohai is clearly number two.  I would not stay at the Kauai Beach Club unless that was my only option.  If it were only my wife and myself, we would prefer the hotel to KBC, even after the refurbishment.  Many would disagree, of course.

As for dining out, I like the Kauai options the best--more local flavor and atmosphere.  There are a lot of good dining options near Waikoloa, but they are very expensive.


----------



## winger (May 6, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> We have stayed at all 3 Kauai properties.  ... I would not stay at the Kauai Beach Club unless that was my only option.  If it were only my wife and myself, we would prefer the hotel to KBC, even after the refurbishment.  Many would disagree, of course.
> 
> As for dining out, I like the Kauai ...


what is it about the KBC you do not like?


----------



## Steve A (May 6, 2012)

We have stayed at KBC twice, and Waiohai once, and will be going back to KBC in January. This is low season and didn't take as many points as it would have otherwise.

Positives: We like the Lihue location, more options of all kinds and very close to the airport. Waiohai is more isolated. We didn't really care for the restaurants, which includes a Roy's, in the nearby shopping center at Waiohai. Two bathrooms in the one-bedroom unit, which also make it possible to use less points for just a couple. We like the pool and the water. Unlike Waiohai there is no coral or rocks so water entry is easy. The hotel grounds are extremely beautiful.

Negatives: Lack of full kitchen and washing machines in the  one-bedroom KBC units. The units are not as nice, even after the renovations, as Waiohai. Some may prefer the ocean view at Waiohai to the bay view at the KBC. The grounds at the KBC are huge and it sees to take forever to get to your room.

Given the option using points we went with KBC.


----------



## dickgregory (May 10, 2012)

Good choice!


----------

